# American married to EU-Citizen moving to UK - what work permit do I need?



## avkorosi (May 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm an American married to a Greek citizen. We are potentially moving to UK in the near future and I have no idea the process or parameters around my working rights in London. What visa/permit do I need to apply for? Am I eligible to work without having a company sponsor me? Any help or insight would be greatly appreciated - or if I can offer further information as to our situation, please let me know!

Much appreciate -
Victoria


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

This link should be helpful:

UK Border Agency | Residence documents for non-EEA family members of EEA nationals


----------

